

Show HN: HackerSearch.io – GitHub search that supports RegExp - rkwasny
http://hackersearch.io/?src=hn

======
rkwasny
Hi, this is currently an Alpha version of the codesearch, lots of features are
missing and the index is not 100% up to date. I build this as a replacement of
code.google.com

If you have any ideas let me know!

~~~
alixaxel
This is pretty neat, I wonder how much coverage you have
([http://hackersearch.io/search?q=path%3Agithub.com%2Falixaxel...](http://hackersearch.io/search?q=path%3Agithub.com%2Falixaxel%2Fgenex+charset)
doesn't seem to be indexed for instance).

I'm very impressed with the performance however, what kind of stack are you
using in the backend? What plans you have for this tool once it goes out of
alpha/beta?

~~~
rkwasny
for the alpha version it searches 1TB of code from github. I picked the top
starred projects ( which means everything with >45 stars should be searchable
)

The plan is to integrate metadata search and then expand the index.

